# Assistance with an almost coffin shaped bottle please?



## Beep_bup_fruit_cup (Jun 13, 2020)

So I'm a long time lurker, first time poster, so after I found a couple bottles, I figured I could post them.

This is the first one I found and honestly I'm stumped.









It's pretty cool, ngl, but I have no clue what was in it, where it's from, or what company made it. Theres no engravings on the front, back, or either side. There are some on the bottom, however:



It says [0]02

If someone could be able to help me out, that would be lovely, thank you!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi BBFC, welcome to antique-bottles.net
That is a nice find. I am thinking it is a perfume/ toilet water bottle. The mark on the bottom is called a manufacturer's mark. Owens bottle company Toledo, Ohio produced that particular one. They are one of the easiest to date. Owens changed their mark over the years. The O in a square was used from 1919- 1929. Some say 1911- 1929 but Owens claims the first use of that mark was 1919. In 1929 Owens merged with Illinois glass and became Owen-Illinois. There is a site called glassbottlemarks.com it is a great resource for glass manufacture mark identification. I believe you will like the site. You can view the Owens 1920 catalog at Illinois glass co. 1920 catalog at sha.org
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Jun 14, 2020)

Beep_bup_fruit_cup said:


> So I'm a long time lurker, first time poster, so after I found a couple bottles, I figured I could post them.
> 
> This is the first one I found and honestly I'm stumped.
> 
> ...




 
Heres some similar bottles I found a broken one identical to yours and found one online they said it was pefume


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 14, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Heres some similar bottles I found a broken one identical to yours


Hey there Dewey, I'm peeping at yours, and I'm seeing "similar but quite a bit different" yours are in opposing angular orientation. I'm certain that one of yours is a Virginia Dare extract bottle and the other is possibly a perfume or another flavoring bottle.
*******************************************************************************************************************************************
and Miss fruit cup, I'm with Robby on that it appears to be cologne or skin product. It seems to be about 5 -6" in height x 3 -31/2" wide  and no more than 2" thick so the fluid capacity is prolly only 4 - 6 ounces.
It's a nifty looking bottle,
~Fred


----------



## sandchip (Jun 14, 2020)

I agree that it's more than likely cosmetic in nature.  Welcome aboard, Fruit Cup!


----------

